# Cheat Grass Woes



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Terribly! Our dog yard (this is our first Spring/Summer in the new house) is covered with it. Our neighbor, bless his heart, comes over to mow as his lawn mower has a bagger, ours does not, whenever it starts to come up. But I fervently check my dogs when they come in. I am forever pulling those things out. I can't wait until we can fence our good yard. Next year, I think I am going to borrow a goat! I don't know how else to get rid of the stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can one of you guys post a photo of it?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Warning! One graphic photo...*




























These things are NASTY! Looks like it is a Western thing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks horrible. Please don't bring it to Maine.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's nasty looking stuff! I don't *think* we have any around???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think you do...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you talking about foxtails or is this something different? The photo sure looks like foxtails. And I hate them!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are both foxtails and cheatgrass.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My understanding is that foxtail is a specific kind, whereas cheat grass is any kind of grass that has those barbed awns. Because they are barbed and arrow-shaped they go in one way, but not back out. I've heard if they get under skin they can migrate and cause damage to organs--even cause death in extreme cases. They are particularly bad for the feet, ears, nose, and girlie parts. A training friend had his lab sniff up a handful of them and it caused the dog's nose to bleed and he had to take him to the vet to get them removed.

And for all that, they aren't even native! They are choking out the native grasses...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

They also mentioned in the last GRnews that they were looking to do a study on cheat grass.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't seen any yet around here. Scary stuff.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

We have them in Kansas and I HATE them. Tate got one between his toes a couple of years ago and it took two surgeries and months to get rid of it. My dogs all think I have a foot fetish now since I check them so often. Oh, and I HATE when they get on my socks. The horrible things even stick into my much boots!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Those look plain nasty! And the chart shows them in CT - I do hope they remain a weed I have to personal experience with!!

That poor dog in the picture


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

In Florida we have what they call Sand Burs. They stick in the skin, clothing and hurt like H***!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Sharon, is that a nationwide chart of where it's found? If so, do you have a link?




Sunrise said:


> Those look plain nasty! And the chart shows them in CT - I do hope they remain a weed I have to personal experience with!!
> 
> That poor dog in the picture


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

My boy, Scout, had to have surgery to remove speargrass from the skin on his stomach after field training. It's called speargrass here in TX and is more prevalent in the spring.

One of the best reference sites to get more info on these different types of seed heads is here:
Grass Awn Project
In particular look under "Medical Information" at the hyperlink for "Mean Seeds"

Ann
Dallas


----------

